# Who Builds Poulan?



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Who builds Poulan? AYP? MTD? ?????

Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

At one time,AYP (American Yard Products)owned them.Now,it looks like Husquvarna is the owner.

The Husqvarna Group (Swedish pronunciation: [ˈhʉːskvɑːrna]; OMX: HUSQ B) is the world's largest producer of outdoor power products including chainsaws, trimmers, lawn mowers and garden tractors. Based in Stockholm, Sweden, the Group is also the European leader in consumer watering products[clarification needed] and one of the world leaders in cutting equipment and diamond tools for the construction and stone industries. The company was spun off by Electrolux in 2006.[1]

Brands owned

Global brands:
Husqvarna
Gardena
McCulloch
Diamant Boart

Tactical brands:
Jonsered
Poulan
Weedeater
Dixon

Regional brands:
Klippo
Flymo
Zenoah
Bluebird


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

While Poulan and AYP fall under the Husqvarna umbrella, MTD (Modern Tool and Die) is MTD and they manufacture under a large variety of brand names such as Cub Cadet, Yardman, Yardmachine, Troybilt, Toro (riding mowers), Huskee, Bolens, just to name a few.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks USMC and 30 year tech. I am having a hard time finding poulan parts at a reasonable price. I was just wondering who made them so I could look at other lines that might use the same parts. Thanks for the info.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks USMC and 30 year tech. I am having a hard time finding poulan parts at a reasonable price. I was just wondering who made them so I could look at other lines that might use the same parts. Thanks for the info.


Your central distributor should be getting you a pretty good price just like they do with all of their service dealers, no?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> While Poulan and AYP fall under the Husqvarna umbrella, MTD (Modern Tool and Die) is MTD and they manufacture under a large variety of brand names such as Cub Cadet, Yardman, Yardmachine, Troybilt, *Toro (riding mowers)*, Huskee, Bolens, just to name a few.


Just for clarification, let's add "tractor" to this, as in, the standard steering wheel lawn tractors that came out and were sold through Home Depot and currently through some dealers. Toro ZTR "riding mowers" are not MTD built.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

And we can add certain Craftsman lawn tractors,zero turn mowers,tillers and log splitters to the MTD list.


----------

